# T for tongue rolling



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

ohmigod! how is he doing that?!? LOL!!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

now i want to see Dave do it


----------



## Maryanne (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW that sure is something haha! You should get that one framed:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

greg bell said:


> now i want to see Dave do it


yeh !, that would be neat, would make for a great party trick wouldn't it.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

Now that's funny, I never saw a dog do that before.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tianna0423 said:


> Now that's funny, I never saw a dog do that before.


Can't say I've noticed before, lucky shot, cause I only spotted it when I put the pics on the pc....................but he has got a very long tongue !!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, talented boy!
______________


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

I can imagine everyone who sees this picture trying to do the tongue-roll...
At least we did! :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep.....that's a new one. I've never seen that before....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cute. There has to be a way to sell that shot.


----------



## Wilson's Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

kowey said:


> I can imagine everyone who sees this picture trying to do the tongue-roll...
> At least we did! :


I was trying just as I saw this post!


----------



## Teddy Monster (Aug 28, 2006)

omg thats sooo funny hahaha


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

And a year later..can he still do it?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I used to love the alphabet threads!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom is a talented fellow. Must say I have never seen that talent before. :


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Another great capture! Love it! He certainly is talented with that tongue of his. Cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I used to love the alphabet threads!


Not everyone did....lol

I actually got complaints about them....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

oh hell no!!!! Not again......

Cute pic


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> oh hell no!!!! Not again......
> 
> Cute pic


hehehehe this could be fun! I might revive the "W is For Winner" thread. It's not as much fun now that greg is gone.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny. I have never seen a dog do that before. My Shelby has a long tongue but she cant do that maybe I should show it to her.
It is like a fruit rollup or a tootsie roll.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a classic!!!! Never saw that done before!!! What a great picture!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Never seen anything like that, how is he do that? LOL Great picture.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

hahaha!!! that is really cool !!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That is a great photo Dave. How did he ever manage to do that and more importantly, how did you manage to capture it?? Great shot for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> And a year later..can he still do it?


I've not noticed him doing it but I'm he still does. Can't believe that was over a year ago.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> That is a great photo Dave. How did he ever manage to do that and more importantly, how did you manage to capture it?? Great shot for sure. Thanks for sharing.


I had just bought my camera then and was playing around with the 5 fps, so it was just a lucky shot.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love this picture!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> oh hell no!!!! Not again......
> 
> Cute pic


Lexie's Mom...Just don't click on them, coz I'm gonna bring them back...I think they are really cute!! If a Moderator asks me not to stop looking at old cute pictures, then we'll see what happens...otherwise...just don't click on them...go somewhere else!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

fantastic picture Dave


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Lexie's Mom...Just don't click on them, coz I'm gonna bring them back...I think they are really cute!! If a Moderator asks me not to stop looking at old cute pictures, then we'll see what happens...otherwise...just don't click on them...go somewhere else!!


the pics are great, just always hated the alphabet titles. i've been here a long time and don't plan on leaving for your satisfaction so deal with it. :
This goes back a long way and it's kind of a joke between me and Rick. He's poking at me so i poke back by complaining. It's all in fun.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Now, now ladies and germs. This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

vrocco1,
tried to find w is for winner,
can you bring it back?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE this pic! Didn't know it had been posted way back when...THANKS for bumping it up, it's in my Keeper file now, Dave!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> the pics are great, just always hated the alphabet titles. i've been here a long time and don't plan on leaving for your satisfaction so deal with it. :
> 
> I was not trying to "Run You Off" but merely suggesting that if you did not like this thread a year ago...why click on it now?
> 
> This goes back a long way and it's kind of a joke between me and Rick. He's poking at me so i poke back by complaining. It's all in fun.


I want to enjoy the fun pictures & titles! You deal with it...:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I want to enjoy the fun pictures & titles! You deal with it...:



LOL i will deal it by putting you on ignore !!! Have a good day!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great picture!!!

Hooch


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i just hope i got to see the other alphabet threads too


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

now that's a great picture! very unique


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tom was thristy... Resized the photo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Better size


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Tom was thristy...


hey, that's just brilliant, and guess what..............Tom is very partial to a splash of guiness too

Cheers !!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Kewl....very kewl Tom!!! Now how can he do that?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You know, I've always seen that as your avatar, but it's even better full size!! Very well-timed shot... one of a kind!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> You know, I've always seen that as your avatar, but it's even better full size!! Very well-timed shot... one of a kind!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


haha.................it was just pure luck !!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice St. Pattied Tom!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Good lord, is he part ant-eater?


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

ha! Now that's impressive! You must carry that camera around to get shots like this!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!!! That is great!


----------

